# SXK Billet Box



## ShamZ (26/12/18)

Hi there

Anyone selling SXK BBs and accesories new?

Have they been discontinued?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/12/18)

http://www.3fvape.com/search?controller=search&orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=sxk+bb

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (26/12/18)

Thanks. Was hoping a local vendor still stocked them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/18)

vicTor said:


> http://www.3fvape.com/search?controller=search&orderby=position&orderway=desc&search_query=sxk+bb


I see there is a boxxer clone out and about already. 

Some really cool panels there though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ShamZ (27/12/18)

I see it's on pre order, to be shipped around the 2nd Jan.

Hate the China wait, I hope some of our locals will be bringing in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/18)

ShamZ said:


> I see it's on pre order, to be shipped around the 2nd Jan.
> 
> Hate the China wait, I hope some of our locals will be bringing in


And some panels. 

And buttons. 

Hint hint vendors. Hint hint.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## ShamZ (16/1/19)

Hi Vendors. Anyone brought or bringing these in?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/1/19)

ShamZ said:


> Hi Vendors. Anyone brought or bringing these in?


And panels and buttons. 

Hint hint. 

Too subtle?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/19)

Looking for some accessories myself, doubt any vendor will touch these due to all the clone hate going around. Nobody doing a group order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/3/19)

this was the last pricing i got from SXK in Feb:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Looking for some accessories myself, doubt any vendor will touch these due to all the clone hate going around. Nobody doing a group order?


Not that I know of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid (15/3/19)

Was hoping to create my own thread on this but it seems I can jump on this boat although it seems to be slowly sinking LOL
Any vendors and/or members stocking/selling SXK BB panels and the matchy accessories to go with them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/19)

Ruwaid said:


> Was hoping to create my own thread on this but it seems I can jump on this boat although it seems to be slowly sinking LOL
> Any vendors and/or members stocking/selling SXK BB panels and the matchy accessories to go with them?


Would be cool. 

Bbs are so popular I’m sure someone will bring them in sometime soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (15/3/19)

With all the hate clones are receiving I doubt any shop will stock them.

Maybe arrange a group buy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Juan_G (15/3/19)

Adephi said:


> With all the hate clones are receiving I doubt any shop will stock them.
> 
> Maybe arrange a group buy.


PLEASE arrange a group buy?!?!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (16/3/19)

Juan_G said:


> PLEASE arrange a group buy?!?!



I would love to but with my current cashflow and the R/$ not looking too great I will not be able to just yet.

Reactions: Can relate 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/19)

Adephi said:


> cashflow



Kids ate my cash flow

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Whats this cashflow you guys speak off? Is it something that can be eaten?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Whats this cashflow you guys speak off? Is it something that can be eaten?



Oh yes, my kids, wife and dog loves it.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/19)

Adephi said:


> Oh yes, my kids, wife and dog loves it.


Sounds like my house

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/3/19)

Seems we all in the same boat. And the boat is sinking slowly.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

I got the price list from SXK themselves, maybe later in the year we can look at a group buy, want to get the Boxxer clone from them as well

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

So on their price list they say 'Boxxer by Odis'

I highly doubt these chaps are actually selling a product from Odis. Probably their own version. What a shame. Can't they just say Boxxer styled atty from SXK or whoever makes it

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Silver said:


> So on their price list they say 'Boxxer by Odis'
> 
> I highly doubt these chaps are actually selling a product from Odis. Probably their own version. What a shame. Can't they just say Boxxer styled atty from SXK or whoever makes it



The Engrish is not very "delicious" that side of the world @Silver they just use a known name.

case in point:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Engrish is not very "delicious" that side of the world @Silver they just use a known name.
> 
> case in point:
> View attachment 160857


Are we all gonna get dirp tips if we order?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Are we all gonna get dirp tips if we order?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> The Engrish is not very "delicious" that side of the world @Silver they just use a known name.
> 
> case in point:
> View attachment 160857



I hear you @Dela Rey Steyn 
But I don't buy that 

That price list in not correct and they are not actually selling the product they claim to be selling. 

Many other Chinese vendors say when it's a styled atty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/19)

Silver said:


> I hear you @Dela Rey Steyn
> But I don't buy that
> 
> That price list in not correct and they are not actually selling the product they claim to be selling.
> ...



It's definitely a clone being SXK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (16/3/19)

Paul33 said:


> Are we all gonna get dirp tips if we order?



As far as I know the dirp tips come standard with the mod. 

Unless you are a serial killer that squeezes his milkshake straw flat, I would suggest getting a spare 510 driptip.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/19)

They are intellectual property thieves plain and simple. Zero ethics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VapeSnow (17/3/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> They are intellectual property thieves plain and simple. Zero ethics!



100%


----------



## Ruwaid (17/3/19)

Count me in on this potential group buy....dirp tips and alles!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hakhan (18/3/19)

the clone like the authentic boxxer suffers from the same leaking issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)

Seeing as @Pho3niX90 is going to sell the DNA Evolve 60 boards, i'm thinking I want to upgrade my SXK BB from the 70w chip to the DNA chip. Anybody know of anyone that has done this before?
https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/whats-new/products/evolv-dna60-with-charger

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Seeing as @Pho3niX90 is going to sell the DNA Evolve 60 boards, i'm thinking I want to upgrade my SXK BB from the 70w chip to the DNA chip. Anybody know of anyone that has done this before?
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/whats-new/products/evolv-dna60-with-charger


I would also be keen to see if this works!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (12/4/19)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-discussion/threads/sxk-70w-to-dna-60.138367/

Has been done. But might need to get hold of an electrician that know what he's doing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)

Adephi said:


> https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...-discussion/threads/sxk-70w-to-dna-60.138367/
> 
> Has been done. But might need to get hold of an electrician that know what he's doing.



No faith in my soldering capabilities then @Adephi ?


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)

minds made up, going to order a DNA60 board from TVD at month end and do the swap, will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Adephi (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> No faith in my soldering capabilities then @Adephi ?



Not yours but mine. Boere vingers is nie gemaak vir daai fyn draatjies nie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Pho3niX90 (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> minds made up, going to order a DNA60 board from TVD at month end and do the swap, will keep you posted


Definitely possible, the escribe software gives you the ability to set the internal resistance of the mod, to make sure readings are accurate as possible, also to do a battery drain test to make sure you do not go overboard with wattage.

The only question would be if the board will replace the current one easily, if not you will have to modify the device. 

On the product listing you can find the spec sheet as well as the dimensions of the board and screen to determine if you need to modify the casing. 

You can use a place like 3dhubs to print new parts if need be, from plastic to cnc machining.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)

Pho3niX90 said:


> Definitely possible, the escribe software gives you the ability to set the internal resistance of the mod, to make sure readings are accurate as possible, also to do a battery drain test to make sure you do not go overboard with wattage.
> 
> The only question would be if the board will replace the current one easily, if not you will have to modify the device.
> 
> ...



Speak to you closer to month end @Pho3niX90! If this can be done easily enough, there should be a few people in line to do the same.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Seeing as @Pho3niX90 is going to sell the DNA Evolve 60 boards, i'm thinking I want to upgrade my SXK BB from the 70w chip to the DNA chip. Anybody know of anyone that has done this before?
> https://www.thevapeden.co.za/collections/whats-new/products/evolv-dna60-with-charger


if you are going to take out the LCD display its glued into place....learnt the hard

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (13/4/19)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=138367&share_fid=49796&share_type=t


Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

